# How is canola oil for CP use?



## LisaNY (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to ask another Q. so soon...

I am trying to find new recipes to test, and I am reading a lot on the Miller's Soap site that contain canola.

How do soapmakers here feel about canola?  Can I just use canola purchased from the grocery store?

ETA: Also, some of the recipes state, for ex. "26-28 oz. water - less for EO's, more for troublesome FO's.  Does that mean 26 oz for EO and 28 oz for certain FO's?  I am not experienced enough to change water amounts.

Thanks!


----------



## ilove2soap (Aug 19, 2010)

Even though I have designed many of my own soap recipes, my husband is in love with the "Sherry's Fantastic Soap" recipe from that website.  I had some reservations about trying it because I have heard so many bad things about canola oil, but it does make a nice bar of soap!  I have made it several times and the bars have lasted up to 5 months before we have used them with no trace of DOS.  This recipe also works very well as a shampoo bar. This is the only recipe I use with canola oil, but we really enjoy it.  I personally never adjust the water amounts for fragrance or essential oils.  For more tricky fo or essential oils, I have good luck by adding them to the oils before adding the lye water.  hth!


----------



## GardenGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm adding my thoughts so that it will provide the opposite opinion and you will then have no idea what to do, except for trying it yourself (which I heartily recommend)!  

The bars I've made with canola were the only ones that have ever gotten DOS - so I haven't used it since!  My canola came from wally world - maybe a better supplier would make a difference.  

There.  Wasn't that helpful?


----------



## dubnica (Aug 19, 2010)

I made some soap with canola but they are still fresh...3-4 weeks old so I am wandering how long does it take for DOS to show up?


----------



## ChrisShepp (Aug 19, 2010)

I have only ever made two batches that DOS'd. Those didn't contain any Canola but I _did_ use plain tap water (vs distilled). There is some evidence to suggest that the metal ions in plain water may contribute to DOS, especially with an oil like Canola that is DOS-prone. The _amount_ of Canola also probably plays a part in how likely a batch is to get DOS.

My batches did not start showing spots until 3-4 weeks out.


----------



## Sonam (Aug 19, 2010)

I have made quite a few soaps from her website and all make great soap. I have some bars still hanging around that are more than a year old and are just recently showing signs of maybe being past their prime but no DOS. I think is also depends what you put into the soap. The ones that lasted longest usually had some additives (ground spices and essential oils) which may have prolonged their shelf life. I have used regular Canola oil from the store, I like the texture it gives the soap.


----------



## Sonam (Aug 19, 2010)

I have made quite a few soaps from her website and all make great soap. I have some bars still hanging around that are more than a year old and are just recently showing signs of maybe being past their prime but no DOS. I think is also depends what you put into the soap. The ones that lasted longest usually had some additives (ground spices and essential oils) which may have prolonged their shelf life. I have used regular Canola oil from the store, I like the texture it gives the soap.


----------



## soapsmurf (Aug 19, 2010)

LisaNY said:
			
		

> Sorry to ask another Q. so soon...
> 
> I am trying to find new recipes to test, and I am reading a lot on the Miller's Soap site that contain canola.
> 
> How do soapmakers here feel about canola?  Can I just use canola purchased from the grocery store?


Yes, you can use canola from the grocery.  It's believed that canola is more likely to result in soaps that get DOS so a lot of people shy away from it, but others love it.  I wouldn't use more than 20% in a given batch if you decide to use it.  The fresher the oil, the less likely/longer it takes to develop DOS.





			
				LisaNY said:
			
		

> ETA: Also, some of the recipes state, for ex. "26-28 oz. water - less for EO's, more for troublesome FO's.  Does that mean 26 oz for EO and 28 oz for certain FO's?


 Not exactly.  Certain EOs and certain FOs can affect how your batch traces.  Ones that are known to accelerate trace, you wouldn't want to take any water discount (that's using less water).  Some will inhibit/slow down trace (like Lavender EO), so a discount might be an option in those cases.  You'll need to read up on your particular EO/FO before using it so that you'll known in advance what to expect in your batch.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 19, 2010)

I was completely resistant to making soap with any amount of Canola ... then I tried a recipe with lard 30%, tallow 30%, coconut 20%, canola 20%. What a lovely, sudsy, creamy, silky soap this is and no DOS so far. It's a few months old now. (20% water discount).


----------



## lovethyscent (Aug 20, 2010)

DOS can happen at any time. I've gotten it on 1-2 year old bars.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 20, 2010)

OK now I feel better.  My "canola" soap does not have DOS yet so there is hope.  I think I will stay away from canola from now on though....


----------



## LindyLou (Aug 21, 2010)

*canola*

I've been usiing canola from almost the beginning of my soaping, whih is over 6 years.  I have never gotten DOS and I use canola in every batch at 20%., of my basic batch, that is.  I also do a 60 hard oils/40 soft oils blend and I like it.   It seems to me that canola adds a silky feel to the bar when wet.  Can't prove it, but with other bars without canola, I don't get that.  This is without additives such as silk.  Although I make different recipes at different times, I will also keep canola in the mix.  To each their own..


----------



## epowers777 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry to ask but what is dos? I got 55 gallons of cool oil that new I need to use.


----------



## lovethyscent (Aug 22, 2010)

DOS is dreaded orange spots


----------



## bodybym (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a bar that I just found - it's about 3 years old - made with canola. Not a DOS in the entire bar. I use it in some of my soaps, but not all. Just different formulas.


----------



## lovethyscent (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it all depends on your formula. I have some too with canola and soy and they are fine.


----------



## doin_me (Aug 23, 2010)

*canola oil*

I've been using canola in my recipes for the past few years and havent had any problems. Don't know if its because I use such a small amount (approx 5%)


----------

